# Paulie and pearls 2nd clutch



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well Paulie and pearl have laid there first egg of the second clutch of the year. I am so excided to have more babies. There first three will be going to there new homes soon. They are 7 and half weeks old.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yay more fluffys


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yay congrats on the new egg


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

2 eggs!!!!Yahoo!!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY!!! Eggs is always good, its the wait that hurts lol.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I hate the wait. lol This pairs eggs are always fertile so I am really hopeful.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

congrats! keep us updated


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

EGGciting,,,hehehehe...congrats on the soon to be addition!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

3 eggs!!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Debbie05 I have this feeling we're going to get fuzzies around the same time! YAY for egg #3!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh congrats roxy. I am worried they are still showing clear. Really odd for this pair. Could it be that they just started sitting? They normally sit right away.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Could be....I'd wait at least till the fourth egg and see if you get any signs then.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I am just going to leave them and hope they are fertile.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

4 eggs and they are clear but I think she just started sitting yesterday or they day before. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

All this breeding talk is making me want to give it a whirl someday :-D. Especially after finding out Beaker is split for yellow cheek. It would be nice to find a yellow cheek hen around so that there would be a good percentage of both male and female chicks with visible yellow cheek. I'm feeling like the genetics part is starting to catch on for me, after all I did breed betta fish for a while.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was just reading about yellow cheeks. I found a breeder near me that breeds them and was thinking of getting another pair. She is only about a hour and a half away and has a many different mutations.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Especially after finding out Beaker is split for yellow cheek.*
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

Do you know if the parents were DYC (dominant yellow cheek) or SLYC (sex-linked yellow cheek) If DYC they can not be split, but if SLYC the males can be split, and capable of producing some visual SLYC daughter.

I'm trying to find my records but a couple years ago I had shipped several DYC that went to Idaho, close to Utah.


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

The father is a split for SLYC and the mother is a visual Yellow cheek.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

While I checked the eggs and see veins in 1 egg. Hopefully the rest will be fertile. 

Well if I get a yellow cheeked I will try to get a SLYC male. What would be the best mate?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Congratulations on the impending hatchings. I have 4 eggs from my senior pair yet to hatch, and two babies in the box from the same clutch. Also I found an egg in my second pairs box today... its worse than christmas, you know you got somethng great but dont know exactly what! lol.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am so excited. They have 5 eggs and I think at least 3 are fertile. I will have to wait a few days for the last egg. The last egg was at least 3 and half days after the second last.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

6 eggs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WOW...you got a baby making machine over there!!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

This is my best paiir and they are great parents. My other pair should be laying eggs any day. It'll be there second clutch but all 3 eggs where infertile last clutch. I am hopeful they will have a good clutch this time. Last time they mated and she layed that day. This time they been matting for 6 days know. I am thinking she laid to soon last time.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I checked the eggs and so far 4 are fertile and 2 are not old enough to tell.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow I think all 6 are fertile. Yahoo!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for 6 babies! Now its just the count down to hatching...the wait begins!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have little pip marks on 1 egg.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So exciting! See we did have babies at the same time!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was just writting on yours .lol


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Six babies! Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well still no babies but I see pip marks in 3 eggs now. So excited. I have a feeling 4 will hatch close together.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They'll all pop out at the same time and ask to be fed...so cool!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I see a egg shell so I know there is a baby. They are refusing to move so I'll wait a bit and take some pics when I can.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

How exciting!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I got a little peek at a white fluffy. Mom will not move so I didn't push. I can hear some loud peeps though. So it sounds good. I'll get a pic in the morning as she always comes out first thing to eat. Thanks guys I am excited.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm excited for you! Baby2 was fed today, so that made me happy...when do you think the next hatch will be?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats to Paulie and Pearl on their new baby


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh that's great, I am glad they both are doing well. I will not be surprised to see 2 or even 3 babies tomorrow. There other eggs always hatched on day 17. It'll be day 17 for egg 4 tomorrow. This pair has hatch 2 together but never 3 or 4 babies. But they didn't start sitting tell the 4th was laid. 

How many more eggs do you have roxy?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Two more left from Hershey and so far Bubbles has three, but I won't be able to tell if they're good or not until this weekend. Waiting to see if she'll lay any more.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I hope they are all fertile.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well only 1 baby so far but I expect more before the end of the weekend.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW what a cute little white fuzzy!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Baby 2 this afternoon.  He was still a little wet must have just hatched. Baby 1 still had not been fed. How long do they normally wait? I thought I heard some feeding after I had a look.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Usually about 12-24hrs I believe.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks roxy that's what I thought. I'll check tonight. I am keeping a closer eye on them as they lost 1 last clutch. They seem to only ever have 4. Twice they have had 5 but 1 died for some reason.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Was it the youngest that died? Sometimes the youngest will get dehydrated because by the time they hatch the parents are feeding less fluids and more solids, so some assist feeds from you could make a difference for the youngest babies.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Baby 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*3 Babies*

Here are my 3 babies. Still 3 to go.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW such cute tiny little white fuzzies!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

aww they look like little aliens cute little aliens


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

How adorable!!! Congrats!

Actually, looking at the white fuzz, I was going to say that the baby reminds me of a fraggle. From Fraggle Rock, ya know? They had fuzz on their backs.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a fraggle.lol Babies are doing great tonight. I thought I may get 6 babies but I think 1 may be DIS, it seem to stop developing at about 8 days. Time will tell. Maybe another baby tomorrow.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

4th baby. I didn't see it but saw the empty shell. I'll take a pic later.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cant wait for the pics awwww


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

wow congrats! I think my 2nd pair's eggs arnt going to hatch, I saw embrios when I candled them a week ago, but now the egg is all red shadow... is that DIS? Its a shame because the mother is a WF Lutino, and Father is a WF, and was realy looking forward to seeing what splits they may have that I cant see. But they were laying around the same time as yours, so they should have hatched at the same time.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I would leave them alone for now. Some eggs can take longer. It depends when they started sitting on them. You can tell a DIS when the egg turns grey colour. 

I took some pics of the 4 babies. Yes 4, they look great. I'll post in the morning.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Baby Pics*

Here is pics of my 4 babies. Mom and Dad are getting very good at letting me have a look. They had dirty little faces, but at least there well fed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW!! They're so cute!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

They are adorable with their little fuzz!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

adorable, and all WF variations!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*They had dirty little faces, but at least there well fed. 
*
*----------------------------------------------------------------*
It looks like it is a beautiful healthy clutch. *BUT, *I do see a potential problem. Try and keep the faces clean, especially if you see any of the bedding stuck to the head or beak. What can happen is when the parents go to feed the baby this can get shoved into the mouth and when in the crop can cause a blockage. Many times you will here warnings that a baby will eat the bedding and have an impacted crop. This is not true...how this happens is if some of the bedding is adherred near the beak. the parents don't pick and clean this off the chicks. since it is there it gets hoved in with the food.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks srtiel. I'll use a little warm water and clean there faces. I noticed the 1 baby had a piece of what looked like pasta on his face. The parents love pasta and mixed vegetables. I clean it up a little bit. But well use some water and clean them up better.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I was out today Paulie somehow knocked the nestbox door open. So he got out and was flying around downstairs. I am not sure how this happened. The problem is neither 1 was on the babies or the 2 eggs left. I am surprised Pearle did not leave the cage. The babies seemed a little cold but OK. I put him back in after chasing him around the basement. I am not sure how long he was out. I sat down there and watched tell they went back in the nestbox. Babies where fed so that is good. I hope they will be ok. I don't want to keep bothing them so I'll just peek if there still in the nestbox.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

what wf mutations are you expecting of your adorable like white fuzzies, man if you lived closer ide claim one the minute it was weaned, im trying to find a good wf to enter into the bloodline of my pearl split to (lutino) (cinnamon) cock


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I expect to get a WF Cinnamon pied, WF cinnamon pearl and a WF cinnamons. I did sell 1to Sarah on here. He is the wf cinnamon named Cupid. Be cool to have someone else have 1 as I get to see pics.  But you are a little far. lol. Although 1 baby is going to my niece in Wnnipeg. They are coming for the summer so I hope to pick her a little male baby for her to take home. She has waited a year for 1 as my babies last year where to young for her to take home. 

Well I went to check on the babies during the night after yesterday I was worried. She stayed in the nestbox but this morning the youngest 3 seemed not to have been fed so I gave them a feeding. The youngest was very dehydrated. He seemed very weak and as soon as I fed him he perked right up.  I'll continue to check every few hours. I think the 5 egg got chilled yesterday with the nestbox door opened and the egg is DIS. I made sureitwas tied up good today. I am so angy at myself for being careless and not making sure it was closed right. Well no 5 baby I think.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

wow, your going to be getting a beautiful clutch, by the sounds of it, and im sorry to hear about egg number 5, hun its not your fault my friend cane home from work to realize he was part woodpeccker and had chewed throgh the wooden nestbox.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks nwoodrow. I checked them tonight and even the smallest was well fed and peeping away. He also was getting better colour to. Not so red.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well all babies well fed today I was glad to see all babies sitting up peeping away. There colour seemed good. This site has really help on what to watch for. Thanks to everyone for there help.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is the last egg gonna hatch?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't think so, but I am leaving tell they push it away.  . I had to give the smallest a little feeding as it wasn't getting much during the day. He seemed quite red again.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*is he being fed to much*

Babies are looking ok but wondering if the oldest is being fed to much.


ATTACH]8507[/ATTACH]


ATTACH]8508[/ATTACH]


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww they look cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would say he is being a little overfed...wonder why?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

and I think the smallest isn't getting enough.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Do you think he's hogging the food?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I think the 2 oldest are, little pigs. I gave the youngest 2 a little feeding as they look very red. Hope that helps. Also had to feed Spike and Tillies little baby.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I was alittle worried that they where not empting there crop but this morning they where empty and then she fed them again. So that was good news


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*My 4 babies*

Here is all 4 babies oldest to youngest.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*babies 1 to 4*

Here is a closeup of each baby.







16 days old 







15 days old







13 days old







11 days old


These where taken before the clean up. Messy babies. lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O my they're soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I love them lined up. 

Congrats!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww they so cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww little cuties


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*pics*







Standing at attention







youngest trying to go awol. lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*pics*

Here is some pics oldest to youngest. 









19 days old 








18 days old








17 days old








15 days old


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww they are getting big


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

ahh love it! Super cute!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are soooo cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable! The youngest is saying...NO I will NOT conform! lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

That what I thought Roxy. Is he going to be the trouble maker out of the bunch? lol


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

There is one in every bunch... unless its my bunch... then they all are trouble makers.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hahaha that's hilarious! I definately think I got the troublemaker of the last clutch Debbie


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I remember Cupid would climb over his siblings to get to the door first. It crack me up everytime .lol


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you and it makes me feel great when I can find good homes like Sarah's for my babies. One from this clutch is going to someone on here and I am taking one of his babies.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Debbie05 said:


> Thank you and it makes me feel great when I can find good homes like Sarah's for my babies. One from this clutch is going to someone on here and I am taking one of his babies.


aww thank you Debbie! Im glad I can provide a good home for my birdies and I love Cupid so much. Hes such a smart boy, hes already picked up the wolf whistle, hes so cute


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh I guess he is a male if he can whistle. I can't wait to see what colours I get this time. I am keeping one. I am so excited. This well be the first baby I keep. All my other tiel where rescues and I still love them all, but only 2 of the 5 are friendly enough to come on my shoulder and get head scratches


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I pulled all 4 babies tonight. The parents decided they had enough. I had to feed them at 11pm as they where empty. They been out of the nestbox all day, The oldest is 3 weeks today. So I'll start them on 4 times a day. They are all within the right weight so that's good.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I have four babies and I think there all pearl. What a shock this is. She has had 3 or 4 babies each clutch and only 1 pearl in each clutch. I have to wait a couple days to tell for sure. I wanted a boy. How am I going to tell the sex? lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Uh-oh that will be difficult...um, DNA testing. Or you'll have to keep them for a while to see by mannerisms or which ones moult out the pearls which feels like it takes FOREVER to happen lol.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Have you ever heard of sexing a cockatiel by placing a male in with them and see who he chases around? I seen another breeder do this and the little male took right after the female trying to sing to her. It was cute.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That might actually work except not for me...Snowball only likes Hershey so he wouldn't chase the other girls, Baby only likes Cinnamon, and Fuzzy chases EVERYONE lol. But its worth a shot!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just thought it was cute how this little male chased all the females. lol


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thats so cute girls


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*New pictures*

Babies oldest to youngest. I think they may all be pearls. Although 2 have a darker heads and 2 have white heads. What do you think?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

gorgeous babies


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Sarah. I'm not sure if the youngest will be another Cupid.


----------

